
How to Spy On Your Competition - pitdesi
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-research-your-competition-2011-5
======
_grrr
On this topic we've just launched a hosted competitor monitoring service,
<http://www.webalertpro.com>

It's a website content monitoring service that generates daily reports for all
content changes for all your competitors websites.

It was a quite an interesting technical challenge since most sites generate
loads of small unimportant changes (and text moving around in lists, dynamic
news reels, dates etc..) of no interest to anyone. So the approach we tool was
to rank each change. So when a user adds a new site to monitor the first few
days of crawling it are spent learning where the important content changes
take place on the site. We can then report assign to each change alert a score
between 1 and 10 (ChangeRank!).

We're getting quite some interest in the applications of this, from campaign
monitoring, marketing compliance and figuring out what content changes your
competitors are making for the purpose of SEO.

~~~
Yoric
er... « There was an error processing your request:

Please contact us, or try again. »

~~~
_grrr
Thanks for trying it out. There was an issue with sites that redirect from
http to https. Just putting in a fix and will ping you when done.

~~~
_grrr
Should be fixed now if you want to have another go...

